# Amor mini Coils



## shabbar (19/9/16)

Hi Vendors 

Im looking for the above coils , please comment below!


----------



## Naeem_M (19/9/16)

shabbar said:


> Hi Vendors
> 
> Im looking for the above coils , please comment below!



Hello sir ..

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/c...ories/products/wismec-amor-mini-coil-for-rx75

Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (19/9/16)

@Naeem_M , pm me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (19/9/16)

@shabbar Vape Cartel has plenty stock too


----------



## Sir Vape (19/9/16)

@shabbar we have stock http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/rx-75w-amor-mini-coils


----------



## shabbar (19/9/16)

@KieranD has my parcel left as yet? if not could you add it to my order?


----------

